# AfterTouch and Roland VDrums



## Lindon (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'm having some issues with Kontakt reporting the correct note in an on poly_at call back.

I have a recording on a set of Roland VDrums, and the drummer is "choking" the Crash cymbal. This means he's grabbing the cymbal with his hand to silence it, apparently a well understood technique...

The VDrums have a set of defined messages for this event, they apparently send aftertouch messages for the cymbal note (In this case note #55) when the drummer grabs the cymbal (sending value = 127) and again when he lets go (value=0)

My problem is KSP is reporting note=0 not note =55, and value = 0 in all cases. This seems a bit odd. I think I should be getting two aftertouch message pairs:

Note=55, value=127
and a second or so later...
Note=55, value=0

Whereas KSP is reporting:

Note=0, value=0
and
Note=0 and value=0


```
on poly_at

   message($POLY_AT_NUM & ":" & %POLY_AT[$POLY_AT_NUM])

end on
```

Any one seen this before?

Lindon


----------



## mk282 (Mar 18, 2013)

Poly aftertouch is not the same as channel aftertouch. Make sure which aftertouch type is sent out by VDrums module. I think that might be regular channel AT. In that case, just use CCB.


----------



## Lindon (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah thanks Mario, this was my first thought too...but the spec says POLY aftertouch not MONO...still I guess I can go and see if mono (channel) is coming thru..)


----------



## Raptor4 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Lindon,
Could you provide a short Standard Midi File which contains a few P-Press messages in question from your Vdrums so we can try ?


----------



## Lindon (Mar 19, 2013)

Well, that wasn't it...really was very unlikely when you think about it, each cymbal(there are usually 3) would need its own choke message, so channel aftertouch wouldn't work ...and unsurprisingly didn't...sorta stuck now...

L


----------



## diggler (Mar 27, 2013)

This may be a little off topic but my TD-20 hi hat functions perfectly with Superior Drummer 2. Of course there is no preset for this you have to make it.

The key is you have to start with the Hi hat everything else is cake. I have heard of kontakt compatibility with the td -20 on Vdrums e drummer form. I can't confirm it is 100% compatible with the hi hat. There are several things going on, the open close with no hit, open rim open center, half closed hit rim hit center and fully closed hit rim hit center. So basically it is 7 different midi commands that it sends. Use the midi monitor to determine how kontakt is receiving midi from the TD. Then make an articulation script that sends the midi commands to the proper notes. The hardest part of this is getting the the closed hit then to open hat. So you would hit the cymbal then immediately open the hi hat. This is where the articulation must match up for greatest sense of realism. 

I have some bookmarks I will see if I can digg up a script for kontakt on the V-drum site for you cross your fingers. (o)


----------



## Lindon (Apr 2, 2013)

Been on the VDrum site, and I have their nicely researched paper on CC messages...HiHat works fine, no problems there, its just choking cymbals...


----------

